# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 / Asus Z170 Pro Gaming



## kirchnerste (31. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich besitze die oben genannte Kombination.

Ich habe 2 Fragen dazu.

Anschluss Pumpe und Lüfter: Ich habe auf dem Board einen CPU Fan Anschluss und einen CPU Opt Anschluss. Wo schließe ich was an?

Leider drehen die die Lüfter auf höchster Drehzahl (PWM). Warum regulieren die nicht nach unten? Temp liegt zwischen 25 und 35. Zu heiß ist er nicht (I7 6700K).

VG, Stefan


----------



## DragX_ (31. August 2016)

Moin.

Deine Pumpe kannst du an den CPU_FAN und die Lüfter an den CPU_OPT hängen.
Wahlweise könntest du auch die Pumpe direkt an 12V hängen und dann über ne externe Lüftersteuerung runterregeln (Die Pumpe ist nicht für eine Regelung gedacht, daher würdest du sie bei z.B. 9V ausserhalb der Spezifiaktion betreiben)

Was die Lüfter angeht: Im Bios mal den Modus für den Fan Header umgestellt? Evtl. ist der auf Max festgesetzt. Ansonsten mal in der AI Suite schauen ob da was verstellt ist?


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (31. August 2016)

Die Spezifikation der Pumpe laut Arctic ist 5-12V, die darf also getrost gedrosselt werden, meine läuft auch auf 9V. bis runter zu 7V macht es auch keinerlei messbare unterschiede in der Kühlleistung, bei 5V verlierst du dann 2-3°. hab das mal ausgetestet:
"Einfluss" der Pumpendrehzahl auf die Kühlleistung
Die Lüfter sind PWM, lassen sich mittels DC aber auf geringere Drehzahlen bekommen, es sei denn du hast so ein Board was mit PWM Werte wie 15% zulässt, dann isses Wurst. Geräusche hab ich mit PWM keine feststellen können. Nur die Pumpe macht auf 12V ziemlich Radau, deshalb die drosselung auf 9V, aber ich bin bei sowas arg empfindlich.
Grüße


----------



## kirchnerste (31. August 2016)

... ich bekomme die Lüfter leider nicht heruntergeregelt. MB sagt nicht regelbar. Drehen bei 5300 rpm und das ist dann doch laut. Ich hähnge die Pumpe mal direkt an den Stromanschluss.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (31. August 2016)

5300? das hat meine Pumpe auf 12V, da hast du was mit den Fans vom stecker her schon vertauscht, die Fans schaffen max 1500.
Was sicher funzt:
1. alle Fananschlüsse mit den integrierten y aufeinanderstecken, das alles auf CPU stecken. Die Pumpe seperat auf CPU OPT, die steuerung MUSS dafür auf PWM stehen, so bekommt die DC Pumpe immer 12V, die kannst du dann per adapter mit integriertem widerstand auf 9 oder 7V drosseln, aber es kommt ein drehzahlsignal der Pumpe am Board an (wichtig)
oder 2. Die Pumpe getrennt auf einen Cha Fan anschluss, falls das Board nicht damit klarkommt, das auf CPU ein 4Pin und auf CPU OPT ein 3Pin steckt ond deshalb meint, es könne das so nicht regeln.


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2016)

Die Lüfter drehen zw. 500-1350u/min.
hab meine jetzt auch bis 60grad auf 550u/min gestellt und jetzt sind sie leise. Vorher ging auch nur rund 900 was mir zu laut war. Du musst die im BIOS oder im Windows mal komplett ausloten mit nem Tool, dann siehste wieviel Prozent welche Drehzahl ist. Hatte dann dies im BIOS eingestellt per lüfterkurve.
zur Pumpe kann ich sagen das die momentan nicht hörbar ist aber wenn ich direkt mit dem Ohr dran hänge hört man die schon raus.
alles im allen die beste AIO auf dem Markt, gerade auch was den Preis/Leistung angeht.


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2016)

kirchnerste schrieb:


> ... ich bekomme die Lüfter leider nicht heruntergeregelt. MB sagt nicht regelbar. Drehen bei 5300 rpm und das ist dann doch laut. Ich hähnge die Pumpe mal direkt an den Stromanschluss.


 Das ist die Pumpe!


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (9. September 2016)

was das laute oberhalb von 900RPM ist: die 2 Fans welche auf der anderen SSeite des Radiators saugen, kein Lüfter ist im Saugbetrieb wirklich leise. (weil die Flügel bereits verwirbelte Luft bekommen)
Diverse Corsair Waküs(z.B. H45) haben einen "leeren Lüfterrahmen" mit beiliegen, als abstandshalter, falls es hinten im Gehäuse neben der ATX-Blende an der 120mm Backflow einbaustelle zu eng ist, um die gesammte Wakü um 25mm aufzubocken.
Ich habe mir derer zwei organisiert, um damit die saugenden Lüfter auf abstand vom Radiator zu bekommen. Nun sind sie deutlich leiser.


----------

